

Congress Investigates iOS Privacy: Forkly sets Example with Full Transparency - djbriane
http://blog.forkly.com/post/20003368506/forklys-privacy-policies-in-a-letter-to-congress

======
jarrettcoggin
I'm genuinely curious as to how it is a possible competitive disadvantage to
tell how many times your app has been downloaded. This sounds like you are
trying to cover up something.

